# Audio Advice Open Day - 19th July



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

To celebrate the opening of our new premesis we will be having an open day and show and shine.

All clubs and individuals welcome.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jmax said:


> To celebrate the opening of our new premesis we will be having an open day and show and shine.
> 
> All clubs and individuals welcome.


Sounds good :thumb: Excuse the pun


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

chavs r us


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

I mite just come down to see what can be done to myy FN2


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Silva1 said:


> chavs r us


hardly chavs r us man, this is top end audio that yes will probably attract the odd chav but is aimed more at the person that takes pride in their motors and sounds, heres a few pics of some motors that were at the show over here in northern ireland


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice if your needing a hand prepping some cars for the day gimme a shout

Graham 07738660884

Graham(@)Customdetailers.co.uk without the ()

Loving the VRS


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Our show*

JMax

Cheers for the defensive counter post sir.

We do concentrate our efforts on high end audio and AV installations but do the odd mental demo car to show off our capabilities also. Not really a chav operation but each to their own. Further evidence of our work is at : www.audioadvice.co.uk

Anyhoo if you live nearby and fancy a wee gander round the cars you're all more than welcome :thumb:

Should be a great day - weather permitting


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

well the shows only a couple of days away, looking forwards to seeing you all there


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What time are you intending to kick off.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

spitfire said:


> What time are you intending to kick off.


from about 10am on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm friggin working on sat!!! Ah well.


----------



## Scottiedog (Jun 10, 2007)

might come along.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Show update*

Hello foks

Ok - not sure if any of you managed down as it was a bit manic at times but if you did thanks very much for your time.

It was a great day with plenty of interest by all who attended.

A full report will soon be live on our 'custom car' web site at : www.mission22.com

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Pics and report*

Reports and pics now available for a nosey at: www.mission22.com

Cheers folks


----------



## A57RA1616v (Sep 28, 2008)

hey >NewGuy<  was told to visit scotland region so here i am 

just looking through posts and i went to the open day with my owners club only 4 of us should  was good day.... some cars pics that were posted i didnt see shame though nice cars


----------

